# Stall Kick Boards



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nope...4' high sounds about right.

You would be amazed how high a ticked off horse can land their hoof...
2" thick boards should absorb the energy of that kick...remember to put in "short walls" _{studs}_ to strengthen those long stall wall planks or they can and do flex to dangerous amounts a hoof and leg can slip through then that space snaps shut on the leg... horrific injuries or worse...do the short wall.

Good luck with your project.
:wink:


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks horselovingguy! Not sure what you mean by the "short walls" :S sorry.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I put R25 insulation between the kick boards and the barn wall. Keeps the barn warmer in winter and helps absorb the energy of a kick. So far, I've gotten a couple of big dents in the kick board but nothing through & through.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

MysticTrev said:


> Thanks horselovingguy! Not sure what you mean by the "short walls" :S sorry.


However you do it, you want studs or posts behind the boards close enough together to keep them from bending.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> However you do it, you want studs or posts behind the boards close enough together to keep them from bending.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



^^^^^^^^^^^

This MT is what I referred to as short wall support.

Your walls are not full height, so a short wall...

It still needs support of studs or maybe the insulation thing done{never saw that one before but if it works, why not!} to reduce the flexing it will have with a kick to it.

:wink:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

In our horse's shelter, we have 2x6 boards with posts every ~5 feet and there is no flexing to speak of.


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> In our horse's shelter, we have 2x6 boards with posts every ~5 feet and there is no flexing to speak of.


AHHH OK got ya now!!! Thank you both! PaintHorseMares Ty for the pic! Really helps to see what your referring too


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend preferred to cure his stallion of slamming the boards. He hung a tire about a foot out from where the kick usually happened. Horse kicked the tire which got it swinging. That didn't fix him but a few kicks later it swung in such as way as to whap him. He quit kicking. It became a form of amusement.


----------

